# A pattern I want to use but I can't find instructions



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I like this pattern a lot. I think I'd like to use it for an afghan I want to make for my brother and sister-in-law. I have yarn but changed my mind on the feather and fan pattern and have been without inspiration for 2 yrs now. I am hoping someone knows how to do this and can type it out for me. I am using 4 colors and would love to work up a few swatches to see if I like a possible colorway with this. I have a back-up pattern in mind now but prefer this one I think. Can any of you help?


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a type of slip stitch, I will have a look in my Knitting Book later and see if there is anything like it.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks. I am new to slip stitches. I thought that's what it maybe looked like but the last time I tried one it didn't look right, so I thought best to ask the experts on here!

Any and all help is appreciated!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I think it's slip stitch too - if so it's easy to do.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Having a second look and some of the stitches appear to be upsides-down. It looks as if a chain has been swiss darned(?) on top to form ridges or something else....??
The ridges appear to be coming out of nowhere - between stitches


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You cast on an even number of stitches. You knit the first row(RS), purl the next row(WS). 
Then on the third row (all odd numbered rows are knit and are the RS) you will (knit one, knit one below, knit one, knit one below)repeat this until all stitches are used on the needle.
Fourth row (all even numbered rows are purled) purl.
Fith row, repeat the third row.
Sixth row is a purl row and you change your color of yarn. 

You work three rows in one color before you change your color.

Continue in this manner until you get the size blanket you want. The color changes give it a nice soft gentle "wave" pattern but not a large "rolling" wave. You can tweak the pattern if you cast on multiples of three, and then you will do a kknit two, knit one below stitch sequence on the right side, purl back on the wrong side.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks!! And I cast on MC and add each new color as I need it and carry up the side? Speaking of that, I don't know if I was carrying correctly when doing a striped blanket. What is the right way? My edge was curling a LOT. Granted I was knitting in stockinette, but still... Do you think the edges of this blanket would curl also? If so I'd maybe add a thin seed or garter stitch border all around, or maybe just up the sides... So knit 1 below essentially means that the loop ON the needle is left alone and that spot is slightly loose? (depending on tension I guess, my image example looks a little loose there.)
I will have to knit up a swatch with my colors VERY soon. They are all vannas choice in Beige (2 skeins) Burgundy (3) Espresso (3) and I no longer have the label but I think the other was Sapphire (3). Its a pretty blue. I'd probably change it a little and do 3 rows of each 3 skein color, and 2 of the beige unless I can get another one.. I should get new ones anyway, my dyelots don't match and are slightly off from each other.



5mmdpns said:


> You cast on an even number of stitches. You knit the first row(RS), purl the next row(WS).
> Then on the third row (all odd numbered rows are knit and are the RS) you will (knit one, knit one below, knit one, knit one below)repeat this until all stitches are used on the needle.
> Fourth row (all even numbered rows are purled) purl.
> Fith row, repeat the third row.
> ...


----------



## m.r.b. (Dec 12, 2011)

The knit one below looks right for the raised ridge that is in the picture but it actually looks to me like some other twist stitch is between the raised ridges made by the knit one below. I don't know how to make the twist, can't help you there, but that is what it looks like to me. It might be something as simple as knitting into the back of the stitch to twist it so maybe you could try that. You could do the knit one below as suggested above but I don't think it would look exactly like the picture. So it could be a pattern of knit one below, knit one, knit one in back loop (or something else to twist the stitch), knit one, knit one below. Have fun with this!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I really don't think that is right, I believe it is a combination of knit 1 below and slip stitch. The slip stitch is every 4th stitch on the knit rows, I can not decide if the knit one below is every right side row or every other row. Only way to be sure is knit a swatch. 
But I think is goes k1, k1 below, k1, slip one (purlwise with yarn in back), repeat across. All wrong side rows are purl.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

How about the one just above instead??? Seems less tedious to figure out/produce and might work better with my having only 2 or the beige... is that garter or reverse stockinette? And I see YO's so where would I k2tog if at all? How do I acheive that pointed edge on the cast on and bind off edges? (that is why I dropped the feather and fan idea. This looks better for who I am knitting for anyway!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Check this out and it explains the pattern better.
http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/PATTsweetspot.php

When you knit one below, you drop the stitch that is above this stitch on the left needle.

This one may be better. It is steps 1 to 3 that is to be done.
http://techknitting.blogspot.ca/2008/12/knitting-into-stitch-below.html
The pattern it written below number 4 and number 4 shows a picture of the finished item. However, it is only done in one color and if it were done in different colors every three rows, the little "wave" would show. This is just my thoughts on the pattern. :-D


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you! I was doing it incorrectly.... I even HAVE these instructions printed out somewhere I think! I still may go with another pattern. I realized while waiting that when I was doing a striped blanket switching colors every 2 rows was tedious, and I assume every 3 would be as well. I don't know if I am in the moon to deal with that right now, and as I have had this yarn now for about 2 years I really should do SOMETHING with it! Either this patter, the chevron I showed above, or something altogether different. I think I am getting a cold so that may be hindering my decision making!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MsMallo, those are great color choices and would look grand in any afghan pattern!!!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am a bit of a commitment-phone when it comes to patterns!! See my recent cowl post as an example. And it only puts it in a nutshell! I am trying to also keep the people is FOR in mind, and I don't think feather and fan suits them... this chevron looks cool but I don't know how to do it and can't find a pattern that looks like that one... Ugh! I just don't know! I just want more than stripes.... I'll keep thinking. If anyone can help explain the chevron I think I'd go with that one and SOON!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> I am a bit of a commitment-phone when it comes to patterns!! See my recent cowl post as an example. And it only puts it in a nutshell! I am trying to also keep the people is FOR in mind, and I don't think feather and fan suits them... this chevron looks cool but I don't know how to do it and can't find a pattern that looks like that one... Ugh! I just don't know! I just want more than stripes.... I'll keep thinking. If anyone can help explain the chevron I think I'd go with that one and SOON!


Try this one. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-blanket-knit-version
Or this one.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/madalyn-rae-baby-afghan


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

this one is almost identical. Thank you. I do like it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/madalyn-rae-baby-afghan. Do you know how I would adjust it to have the yarn overs like the other one? In looking at that one I don't see where they make up for those added stitches, that was my biggest issue.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> this one is almost identical. Thank you. I do like it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/madalyn-rae-baby-afghan. Do you know how I would adjust it to have the yarn overs like the other one? In looking at that one I don't see where they make up for those added stitches, that was my biggest issue.


Here you go! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zig-zag-baby-blanket-2

Good luck with this one! It has some small little differences between them all!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I am sitting here reading page 1 of this post and am amazed that you ladies are able to work from a photo to give directions for how to do this correctly. this is now "sport" for me and I am so enjoying learning this morning. Thank you. You are truly making this site a knitting paradise!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

The first photo on page one looks like its tricolor wave stripes

check it out on knitting fool


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

m.r.b. said:


> The knit one below looks right for the raised ridge that is in the picture but it actually looks to me like some other twist stitch is between the raised ridges made by the knit one below. I don't know how to make the twist, can't help you there, but that is what it looks like to me. It might be something as simple as knitting into the back of the stitch to twist it so maybe you could try that. You could do the knit one below as suggested above but I don't think it would look exactly like the picture. So it could be a pattern of knit one below, knit one, knit one in back loop (or something else to twist the stitch), knit one, knit one below. Have fun with this!


I do agree with the K1b on the raised ribs. I think there is an alternating twist stitch on the 3 st betw the ribs: the first and second st are knit as a twist then a couple of rows up the second and third st are knit as a twist.

The other possibility is that the patt alternates betw simply twisting one stitch in the 3 columns of stitches going up the patt. This yarn is also a very nubby yarn which affects the appearance and I think is throwing perception off on what is happening.


----------



## Huda85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey what do you think about this one? Its horizontal stripes actually. Sorry its in black n white but its called tricolour pattern.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I actually made an afghan using up left over yarn and that's the stich I used. I made it multi color. It was a slip stich pattern. I just don't know where the pattern is. I'll see if I can dig it up. Please let me know if you've found what you're looking for.


----------



## Huda85 (Oct 30, 2012)

MsMallo said:


> I like this pattern a lot. I think I'd like to use it for an afghan I want to make for my brother and sister-in-law. I have yarn but changed my mind on the feather and fan pattern and have been without inspiration for 2 yrs now. I am hoping someone knows how to do this and can type it out for me. I am using 4 colors and would love to work up a few swatches to see if I like a possible colorway with this. I have a back-up pattern in mind now but prefer this one I think. Can any of you help?


I think I found it! Check this out and I will send the instructions if you like it. Sorry its in black n white n poor quality pic. Its from an old book.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

MsMallo,
I did see that you decided(?) on something other than the initial pattern but I thought I would throw my thoughts of the pattern in. I thought it looked more like an altered flame stitch similar to this one,http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/afflame.htm 
but with staggered ridges (the one on the link has uniform ridges)
I am still looking for it.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

try the ravelry site they have lots of free patterns for what you need i just got one myself very similar to what your needing :-D


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCatalog2.guest.cfm?StitchID=316&name=Three-Color%20Tweed&numofst=2&stplus=1&rows=12&rplus=0&sym=0


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Huda85, that looks like it exactly!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

This is an educated, experienced guess:
The columns of stitches that are taller are slip stitch. It looks like there are three stitches between. So it's a multiple of four, plus whatever you want to do on the edge to keep it from rolling.

So the body of the afghan would be:
On a multiple of four:
Row 1: *k3, slip 1 as if to purl* continue from * to *
Row 2: Purl across

Repeat those two rows for the length of the afghan.

I suggest you do a swatch to see if it looks, and to be sure you have the rhythm of it. 
Carol K in OH


----------



## bigphyl (Feb 7, 2012)

To me it looks rather like the thermal stitch that is used in the Bette hat on the Lion Brand site, where you knit into the row below, then regular stitches to rather create a puffy stitch between regular knit stitches.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/mirbeau/mirbeau_2.html


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

this looks a little like your original pattern


----------



## Huda85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yarn Tales the link you sent is a beautiful pattern and v similar to the original one. But I think its not the same.


----------



## Huda85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Huda85 said:


> MsMallo said:
> 
> 
> > I like this pattern a lot. I think I'd like to use it for an afghan I want to make for my brother and sister-in-law. I have yarn but changed my mind on the feather and fan pattern and have been without inspiration for 2 yrs now. I am hoping someone knows how to do this and can type it out for me. I am using 4 colors and would love to work up a few swatches to see if I like a possible colorway with this. I have a back-up pattern in mind now but prefer this one I think. Can any of you help?
> ...


 I have attached the instructions for the original pattern. Hope you find it useful Ms Mallo.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It seems no one is dealing with the twisted stitching between the raised ribs. The raised ribs can probably be done with a slip stitch, but my vote is for the K1b. None of the suggested patterns deals with the inbetween twisted stitching which alternates.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It seems no one is dealing with the twisted stitching between the raised ribs. The raised ribs can probably be done with a slip stitch, but my vote is for the K1b. None of the suggested patterns deals with the inbetween twisted stitching which alternates.


It very well could be twisted but I thought it just looked like looseness in those stitches...they didn't seem uniform enough to me to be intentionally twisted. I'm not saying my view is correct...just that that is how I deduced it.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

Huda85 said:


> Yarn Tales the link you sent is a beautiful pattern and v similar to the original one. But I think its not the same.


I think you are right. I was looking up 3 color sl st patterns. I reckon a 4th color would make a difference (okay, and that 'bar' that is between on that one pattern link)


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

. It is as easy as K3, si1Pwise. Forget about all of these Kbelow. We are making a mountain out of an afghan. I hope you stick oto your original plans after sooo many of us have made attempts to help you.
Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> Huda85 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn Tales the link you sent is a beautiful pattern and v similar to the original one. But I think its not the same.
> ...


The "bar" is put there on purpose and comes in from when you add the next color on that row instead of the next row.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

find AmyKnits she did a cowl with this pattern.. I remember because she had a question about it and then showed us when she was done.. it turned out beautiful... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-101303-1.html maybe its just the colors that made it look the same.. it is simular and worth a try...

Oh and by the way.. I too was going to do a multi colored feather and fan afghan.. I have the yarn and decided that it wasn't what I wanted.. I have gone through several patterns trying to find the right one.. in the mean time I have been using some of the yarn ... I hope you have better luck than I did and I also started looking nearly 2 years ago. I know this because I asked for the yarn for Christmas..  oh well the afghan will get knitted when I find the perfect pattern... best of luck with this.. Ronie


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > Huda85 said:
> ...


Right. I was just saying that the 'bar' in the pattern and that it had only 3 colors as opposed to 4 colors was what was different between them.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Having a second look and some of the stitches appear to be upsides-down. It looks as if a chain has been swiss darned(?) on top to form ridges or something else....??
> The ridges appear to be coming out of nowhere - between stitches


I was thinking the same thing...it looks upside down to me!
How about this? ... oops, just saws that someone else posted this image too... never mind.:


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

I would make this pattern in a variegated yarn.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Etoile700 said:


> I would make this pattern in a variegated yarn.


I have seen that and it is rather pretty and attractive looking!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> I like this pattern a lot. I think I'd like to use it for an afghan I want to make for my brother and sister-in-law. I have yarn but changed my mind on the feather and fan pattern and have been without inspiration for 2 yrs now. I am hoping someone knows how to do this and can type it out for me. I am using 4 colors and would love to work up a few swatches to see if I like a possible colorway with this. I have a back-up pattern in mind now but prefer this one I think. Can any of you help?


*Actually, this exact picture is taken from Ravelry. The pattern is posted there, the only catch is you have to purchase it. It is called Candlelight Afghan by Brunswick. Flickr has pictures of it too. If you click on the two items being made, your picture that you posted comes up exactly as you posted it.*
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/candlelight-afghan


----------



## Janet 633 (Oct 25, 2012)

Photograph is upside down ! 
Fringe has been added to cast on edge - 
or whatever you 'over the pond' call it.

i did not realise how different your English is
till I joined Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Did not read all the posts but here is a pattern I am making. I think it is easy and different from the usual chevron.

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knit-Afghans/knit-stripes-and-waves-afghan-from-premier-yarns/ct/1

By the way love the color choices.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> Did not read all the posts but here is a pattern I am making. I think it is easy and different from the usual chevron.
> 
> http://www.favecrafts.com/Knit-Afghans/knit-stripes-and-waves-afghan-from-premier-yarns/ct/1
> 
> By the way love the color choices.


Very nice, and what colors are you using? A nice rippling going on with that one!!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

medium sage, dk. ecru, multi (sage, rusty red, lt. brown) also changed it up with addition of homespun in coordinating color between colors. Here is pic. It is also not finished so it is not blocked, and the yarn is red heart ss except for the lion brand homespun.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

I just noticed, the pattern from Caron.com has the slipped stitches going on the purl side...I thought it made it look like little bows inbetween...

5mmdpns, that's some serious stitch sleuthing! :thumbup:


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's a video that I have learnt from -- about how to wrap the edge when you're working with multiple colours. Hope it helps.


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oops, here's the video:

http://www.knitca.com/video/wrapped_edge


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> I just noticed, the pattern from Caron.com has the slipped stitches going on the purl side...I thought it made it look like little bows inbetween...
> 
> 5mmdpns, that's some serious stitch sleuthing! :thumbup:


The internet and knitting is my playground! If there is a picture, I will find it,,,,,just takes a bit of time! (plus I am so darned curious about all things knitting! and if curiosity killed the cat, well then I say it is a good thing I am not a cat. A kitten is what I am!!!!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> medium sage, dk. ecru, multi (sage, rusty red, lt. brown) also changed it up with addition of homespun in coordinating color between colors. Here is pic. It is also not finished so it is not blocked, and the yarn is red heart ss except for the lion brand homespun.


What a beautiful work of art you have done!!! A true gift you have for matching up colors! :thumbup: The coordinating color bands between the main colors sure has a way of setting it off perfectly! A sure talent, you should be proud of yourself! Thank you for sharing, we knitters love to oooo and aaaaa over another's accomplishments.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sewquilty said:


> Oops, here's the video:
> 
> http://www.knitca.com/video/wrapped_edge


What a great thing!!! It will sure help me when I knit fair isle items! Thank you so much for passing on this tip to us. :thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

When you knit into the row below do you drop the stitch above? Otherwise it will be an increase, won't it?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> When you knit into the row below do you drop the stitch above? Otherwise it will be an increase, won't it?


Yes, you certainly do that!! It will only "tink" into the stitch below it. (tink is knit spelled backwards)


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I like your colors, and I think, if you do wide stripes, a slight color difference from two different dye lots would not be a problem, as long as the two different dye lots were not next to each other. A stripe of one 4 stripes from the other would just make it look like hand dyed yarn!!!
The stitch design you were asking about looks like it might even have a "knit into the front and back of the loop" thing going on. I detect a small hole that could come from a Make 1 type of stitch. But I agree. Doing a large piece and changing yarn every two rows would get monotonous and be very busy unless the shades were variations of the same color and had an ombre effect.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I am always amazed at what can be learned from just one post!. The KP community is overflowing with knowledge and so willing to help.
Yay, us!!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Great pattern, thanks for posting it! This has been an enlightening discussion, with great suggestions, including 2 helpful videos- one a nice slip stitch pattern, the other a helpful tutorial on carrying yarn neatly.


Huda85 said:


> Huda85 said:
> 
> 
> > MsMallo said:
> ...


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

I vote for the chevron. It would look lovely in your colors and also knits up quickly.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Your original picture is a slip stitch but the picture is up-side down.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks very much for your comments



5mmdpns said:


> Debbystitchknit said:
> 
> 
> > medium sage, dk. ecru, multi (sage, rusty red, lt. brown) also changed it up with addition of homespun in coordinating color between colors. Here is pic. It is also not finished so it is not blocked, and the yarn is red heart ss except for the lion brand homespun.
> ...


----------



## lslosh709 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love your cowl! Is that from a pattern? If so, could you point me in that direction! Thanks!


----------



## Laceygirl (Nov 19, 2011)

I think this must be the Ric Rack Pattern I looked it up in my stitch book.
its multiples of 3 + 1
M1K=p/u horizontal strand of yarn lying between st just worked and next st and k into the back of it.
ROW1)RS) KB1 *M1K K2tog Tbl, KB1; rep from * to end
row 2) PB1 *P2, PB1; REP FROM * TO END
ROW 3) KB1,*K2tog, MK1, KB1; rep from * to end
ROW 4) AS 2ND ROW
Repeat these 4 rows.

KB1=knit into back of next st. PB1=purl into the back of next st.
Hope this helps GOOD LUCK


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

i KNOW Mylene - Sweet Little Nothings - in the last link - and would be glad to intercede on your behalf! Re: Madalyn Rae Baby Afghan by Mylyne De Jesus

But your pattern has YOs and a twisted st, much like knitting into the back of the loop, or knitting 2 sts together and knitting the left hand one first and then the right-hand one, while they're still on the left needle.
The chevron w/the raised st is caused by the Center Doubled Decrease: 
Lots of ads here - - Sorry! 
And it's a long link to Copy & Paste (but it's close up so you can really see it.)

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqIE3gqpQXWYAvYr7w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTBvbGgza2Q0BHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDVjExNg--?p=double+decrease+in+knitting&vid=9b1263c1ace2f609e0d1bb7d76e15acb&l=2%3A27&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts1.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DV.4774750286577872%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DWi5JpkOoLCI&tit=How+to+Knit+the+Center+Double+Decrease+%28cdd%29&c=5&sigr=11ae56pj8&&tt=b


----------



## Laceygirl (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to mention re the Rick Rack Pattern, this is for MsMallo re scarf she wished to knit.


----------



## Claudia12347 (Mar 18, 2011)

It looks similar to a pattern I downloaded from allfreecrochet.com just yesterday called Jacob's Ladder
Ripple Afghan. It looked interesting.


----------



## Jessie Gill (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes I think it is the slip stitch method too but my thoughts for your concerns are that the pic shown is probably shown with the ? scarf upside down certainly looks lovely. Good luck with your project.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> MsMallo said:
> 
> 
> > I like this pattern a lot. I think I'd like to use it for an afghan I want to make for my brother and sister-in-law. I have yarn but changed my mind on the feather and fan pattern and have been without inspiration for 2 yrs now. I am hoping someone knows how to do this and can type it out for me. I am using 4 colors and would love to work up a few swatches to see if I like a possible colorway with this. I have a back-up pattern in mind now but prefer this one I think. Can any of you help?
> ...


I posted this on page 3, it is the second last post from the bottom with the picture of the afghan.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> MsMallo, those are great color choices and would look grand in any afghan pattern!!!


I concur. I was just looking at them again and they are beautiful and well blended also.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > MsMallo, those are great color choices and would look grand in any afghan pattern!!!
> ...


Dont you think she did an amazing job? And she says that the afghan had not even been blocked yet!!!! haha, I may have a little green envy going on! :mrgreen:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


   you're so funny. But they do look very pretty and the stitches are very even. If they look like that and they are not even blocked, can you imagine what they will look like when they are. Hmmmm! Stop knocking yourself girlfriend, you are doing excellent. Well done. Wish I could knit like that. I crochet my afghans goes quickly and I do not do granny squares - too tedious.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > crjc said:
> ...


You are right about the granny squares being tedious. Mine are so tedious that they are still not stitched together for my afghan, and they were crocheted 27/28 years ago!!! haaha


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


      Hilarious. I think they should be given to a charity that likes to sew. I try to joining mine as I go so that I would not have a to sew them together. Unfortunatley, this does not work for all of them unless I crochet an extra round or two as a border and then join on the last round. Oh the things we put ourselves through. :roll: :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > crjc said:
> ...


 :lol: I think the phrase is "live and learn" (it sounds better than 'trial and error') :lol: 
I started it when my son was a toddler. I aim to crochet the squares together and give it to him. They have black borders with the inside rounds done in colors. It gives it a stained glass effect.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Sounds very pretty. I saw a lovely stained glass pattern on Annie's Attic which I would love to do, but am exercising "self-control" and not buying anymore patterns - at least not for now. Pray for me.

   Take good care and have a blessed evening.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > crjc said:
> ...


I thought "self-control" was called husbands but I kicked mine out 18 months ago. Cops hawled him out kicking and screaming! Now, let me tell you about my big stash!!! I think we need to pray for wisdom and pattern understanding and unfailing energy to keep those needles going! ahhaha


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


That's some "self-control". Have a wonderful evening. I am shutting down this computer and heading on home. be blessed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You too be blessed, and the blessing for a knitter:
"may your needles never run out of yarn"


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> You too be blessed, and the blessing for a knitter:
> "may your needles never run out of yarn"


  Thx. Nevermind my needles, it's my shoulder I am beginning to worry about. Rotator cuff tendonitis. Very painful after knitting/crocheting. I am starting physio tomorrow and I am really trying to get some Christmas gifts finished.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > You too be blessed, and the blessing for a knitter:
> ...


I see the physiotherapist for my right shoulder this coming Wednesday. Been extremely painful now for close to a year. At times it is so painful to move it that I get stuck wearing pj's all day!!! lol I have fibromyalgia so I think mine is all related to that.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


OOOOO!! That is painful. I know someone who suffers from that and boy, is she ever in pain. Do some research and see if there are some foods/fruits that you can use that is good for reducing inflamation in the body? i know that ginger is very good for that. Also have you ever thought of seeing a Homeopathic or Naturopathic Dr.?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > crjc said:
> ...


I have my fibromyalgia as under control as it can get. My doctor and I work at that together. I follow Dr Andrew Weil's anti-inflamatory diet but adapt that to fit my own fibromyalgia idiosyncracies. I have been on a presciption NSAID (diclofenac) for close to 20 years. I have had my feet operated on -- so I can walk. I have been in a back brace for years and have been out of one now for about 12 years. I have been a fibro person since I was 16, and that was celebrated 35 years ago. But it is only in the last 4 years or so that it has really slowed me down, well maybe the last 2 -3 yrs.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am knitting a chevron baby blanket for my daughter-in-laws friend who is expecting a little girl and she picked the colors.I am using Caron One Pound yarn in the colors White, Royal Blue , Scarlet Red and Black. The pattern is a two row pattern of this. Row 1 K1, KFB in next stitch, K4 SSK thru bsck loop, Knit 4, *KFB in Next 2 stitches, Knit 4, SSK next 2 stitches thru back loop * repeat the section between**ending with Knit4, KFB next Stitch, K1. Row 2 Purl all stitches


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I am knitting a chevron baby blanket for my daughter-in-laws friend who is expecting a little girl and she picked the colors.I am using Caron One Pound yarn in the colors White, Royal Blue , Scarlet Red and Black. The pattern is a two row pattern of this. Row 1 K1, KFB in next stitch, K4 SSK thru bsck loop, Knit 4, *KFB in Next 2 stitches, Knit 4, SSK next 2 stitches thru back loop * repeat the section between**ending with Knit4, KFB next Stitch, K1. Row 2 Purl all stitches


Love the beautiful bold colors! Outstanding work too! :thumbup:


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

DayLilyDawn, that is a beautiful blanket! Dr. Seuss?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> When you knit into the row below do you drop the stitch above? Otherwise it will be an increase, won't it?


Yes, you basically ignore it. The stitch you will have will look like it is a layered stitch. It gives bulk and helps raise the stitch for the ribbed look. The stitch below that you knit into will pull up, as in a slipped stitch but will have better definition, at least to my eye. There will be no increase.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

A few years ago, there was a pattern for a shawl that was almost a scarf because it was narrow and long in one of the pattern magazines. I liked it so much that I bought the magazine for the pattern, but I can't remember the name of the magazine of what the date was. The stitch probably wasn't identical to the one you showed, but very similar.

They showed the shawl on Knitting Daily, when Eunny was showing how to do slip stitches. That leads me to suspect that it might have been Interweave Knits.

I'll be doing some housecleaning in the next few days before Thanksgiving, so I'll be on the lookout for it and try to find the magazine and give you more information about it.

I took a break for a minute and found the pattern by itself on the internet. You can see it here: http://www.interweavestore.com/Knitting/Patterns/Impasto-Shawlette.html

The photo they show is backlit, and doesn't show it off too well, but the shawl is very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

hope you get this figured out because it is a great looking design.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> DayLilyDawn, that is a beautiful blanket! Dr. Seuss?


No it is not a Dr Seuss pattern. It is just a simple chevron pattern. The colors are just what it made it look like one. I added the little bit of black between each color to make the colors pop. The Red Blue and White are New York Giants colors.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

DaylilyDawn said:


> Yarn Tales said:
> 
> 
> > DayLilyDawn, that is a beautiful blanket! Dr. Seuss?
> ...


Oooooooooh...I thought it was a Dr. Seuss theme. It would coordinate with it for sure. (Do they seriously have Dr. Seuss patterns? I never thought to look for such a thing in knitting/crocheting...wow...I reckon there's a pattern for anything, huh?)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yarn Tales said:


> DaylilyDawn said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn Tales said:
> ...


Go here to see hundreds of Dr Seuss themed knits!http://www.google.ca/search?q=Dr+Seuss+knitting+patterns&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=W-qqULeqI6j1ygH4sYDQDA&ved=0CGYQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

By taking the black out of it, I bet it would be a Dr. Seuss pattern. I am knitting the colors 2 1/2 inches and the black is only 4 or 5 rows.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

It was the black that made me think of Dr. Seuss...the outlining like in the images from the books. 

Those patterns would've come in handy a few years back when one of my daughters was working on her babies' nursery. It's almost all phased out now.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

They are beautifully colored, I like the patterns


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Is that crochet? I know how to do it in crochet.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

You can chrochet them, I should have a pattern somewhere. I did mine many years ago.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> this one is almost identical. Thank you. I do like it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/madalyn-rae-baby-afghan. Do you know how I would adjust it to have the yarn overs like the other one? In looking at that one I don't see where they make up for those added stitches, that was my biggest issue.


I love this one. That is going to be my next blankie

 
Thanks for doing all the leg work for me,


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

On the chevron picture I posted the increase is KFB in two stitches. But the place where I got the pattern(you tube video) said you could use yo k yo as the increase for a slightly different look. In that pattern on one section you have 2 decreases right next to each other and 4 stitches later you have two increases right next to each other.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> Thank you! I was doing it incorrectly.... I even HAVE these instructions printed out somewhere I think! I still may go with another pattern. I realized while waiting that when I was doing a striped blanket switching colors every 2 rows was tedious, and I assume every 3 would be as well. I don't know if I am in the moon to deal with that right now, and as I have had this yarn now for about 2 years I really should do SOMETHING with it! Either this patter, the chevron I showed above, or something altogether different. I think I am getting a cold so that may be hindering my decision making!


This one is called Roman Stripe, which can help you get started.
http://freevintageknitting.com/afghan-patterns/coats127/roman-stripe-afghan-pattern

Your pictured afghan looks to be purl (with knit on other side). This pattern has 2 columns of "holes", where your pattern alternates with a column of knit stitches.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking at your pattern I would say it is upside down. If you knit 4 rows of colour, knit on front and purl on back, you will have this pattern if you " knit 1 stitch, knit 1 stitch in row below, knit 1 stitch, slip 1 stitch. It looks like the slip stitch happens every row as 4 rows show 2 stitches here but it looks like you only knit the stitch below on the first row of colour change as you can still see 3 rows of colour (4 if you count it going into the next colour). The slip brings the stitch up and the stitch below brings it down.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

MsMallo said:


> I like this pattern a lot. I think I'd like to use it for an afghan I want to make for my brother and sister-in-law. I have yarn but changed my mind on the feather and fan pattern and have been without inspiration for 2 yrs now. I am hoping someone knows how to do this and can type it out for me. I am using 4 colors and would love to work up a few swatches to see if I like a possible colorway with this. I have a back-up pattern in mind now but prefer this one I think. Can any of you help?


Looking at your pattern I would say it is upside down. If you knit 4 rows of colour, knit on front and purl on back, you will have this pattern if you " knit 1 stitch, knit 1 stitch in row below, knit 1 stitch, slip 1 stitch. It looks like the slip stitch happens every row as 4 rows show 2 stitches here but it looks like you only knit the stitch below on the first row of colour change as you can still see 3 rows of colour (4 if you count it going into the next colour). The slip brings the stitch up and the stitch below brings it down.

You also mentioned you had problems with edges curling. I slip the first stitch of every row. This is very tidy and does not change your edge.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You are definitely an overcomer. Good for you. I admire that. Keep pressing on and may the Lord continue to bless your life and strengthen you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you CRJC!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you CRJC!


You are most welcome my dear. We must learn to encourage each other.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you CRJC!
> ...


 :thumbup: 
And today I have been inspired by a crochet pal to get out my crochet hooks, put those reading glasses on, and crochet up some doilies. I have so many balls of crochet cotton just begging to be done! hmmmmm, I may just make a cross stitch bookmark first though for a present a reader needs to have in his books!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You know I have not done any crochet since I have been on this forum. I have so many pattern books and not to mention thread. I used to do lots of crochet. Never used "yarn" until I came to live in Canada. I find of recent, my knuckles are hurting me especially now that it is getting cold. I keep rubbing them with some heat and having to type all day long does not help them at all. I find that I am unable to hook the yarn/thread with my little finger for long periods both knitting and crocheting. Good luck with your doilies.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > crjc said:
> ...


Well girlfriend, you need to get yourself a hot water bottle and fill it up, wrap it in a terry cloth hand towel, and let it rest on your lap. Crochet/Knit for five - ten minutes and then rest your hand on the top of the hot water bottle. This will help your aches. Also try and wrap the yarn over your ring finger instead of your pinky. Good luck with all that too!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thanks. Never thought of that one. Now you see why we need each other.

:lol: I have tried the wrapping it around my ring finger, you don't want to see how uncomfortable I am (all thumbs to say the least). I am a thrower - the English style. I have even tried to knit Continental and threw in the towel. I am left handed, but knit and crochet right handed. I want to see if I can knit the Portuguese way, take some of the pressure off of my already inflamed shoulder. I'll keep practising with the yarn over my ring finger. You know the old Proverb: "Practise makes perfect."


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

crjc said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > crjc said:
> ...


I do both continental and English throw styles of knitting. I do the Norwegian continental knitting and it is so smooth! I learned to knit when I was ten, Mom taught me to knit the way Gramma knit even though Mom was an English thrower.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, CRJC, Knitting Paradise is certainly filled with gems of information and so many are all too willing to pass on knowledge -- after all, it is how we all learn and tweak what we do know! I am so glad you do know how to knit and crochet!
Mom taught both my sister and I how to knit. She taught my sister quite a while after she taught me and she taught her the English throw style. She never taught my older sister how to crochet as sis was not interested. My sister never did make anything either with the knitting. My little brother learned to crochet a bookworm bookmark when he was 6 or 7 as I was also crocheting stuff. He idolized a lot of what I did and he tagged along after me even though I was 7 years older! My other brother was only 5 years older than my baby brother, but he had no time for the little gaffer! 
I taught my son to knit and sew and crochet too. Someday he may take up one of those or all of them again. He is now 29 and out busy working!
We need to take the time to teach what we know! It is so rewarding to pass on knowledge and see someone else love the handwork as much as we do.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, CRJC, Knitting Paradise is certainly filled with gems of information and so many are all too willing to pass on knowledge -- after all, it is how we all learn and tweak what we do know! I am so glad you do know how to knit and crochet!
> Mom taught both my sister and I how to knit. She taught my sister quite a while after she taught me and she taught her the English throw style. She never taught my older sister how to crochet as sis was not interested. My sister never did make anything either with the knitting. My little brother learned to crochet a bookworm bookmark when he was 6 or 7 as I was also crocheting stuff. He idolized a lot of what I did and he tagged along after me even though I was 7 years older! My other brother was only 5 years older than my baby brother, but he had no time for the little gaffer!
> I taught my son to knit and sew and crochet too. Someday he may take up one of those or all of them again. He is now 29 and out busy working!
> We need to take the time to teach what we know! It is so rewarding to pass on knowledge and see someone else love the handwork as much as we do.


AMEN to that


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I think it's a slipped stitch pattern from the first Walker treasury.

http://thewalkertreasury.wordpress.com/2007/03/30/tricolor-wave-stripes/

When I was in college I used that pattern to knit a pullover in the round with 8 different colors of shetland; I pulled the floats too tight so the fabric puckered as in your picture and it made me look lumpy! I ripped it out and made a fairisle cardigan instead, working inside out to make sure the floats were nice and long.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Huda85 said:


> Hey what do you think about this one? Its horizontal stripes actually. Sorry its in black n white but its called tricolour pattern.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tricolor-wave-stripes


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

The stitch you are asking for is thick and spends a lot of yarn due to the slip stitch under 3 or more stitches, and have to be careful not to tight them; I should prefer doing a normal or lacy chevron.
I think slip stitch is waste of yarn and you can have the same effect (vision) of any beautiful yarn you use for a chevron garment.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is the chevron pattern stitch that I am using for the baby blanket in the New York Giants colors

Cast on a multiple of 14 + 2

Rows 1 and 3: Purl all stitches
Rows 2 and 4: K1, KFB, K4, SSK, K2tog, K4 *KFB, KFB, K4, SSK, K2tog, K4* Repeat from * to last 2 stitches, KFB, K1

Repeat these 4 rows for the pattern. 

This is the pattern and it is very simple but you do have to pay attention on the patterning rows.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

.


MsMallo said:


> Thanks!! And I cast on MC and add each new color as I need it and carry up the side? Speaking of that, I don't know if I was carrying correctly when doing a striped blanket. What is the right way? My edge was curling a LOT. Granted I was knitting in stockinette, but still... Do you think the edges of this blanket would curl also? If so I'd maybe add a thin seed or garter stitch border all around, or maybe just up the sides... So knit 1 below essentially means that the loop ON the needle is left alone and that spot is slightly loose? (depending on tension I guess, my image example looks a little loose there.)
> I will have to knit up a swatch with my colors VERY soon. They are all vannas choice in Beige (2 skeins) Burgundy (3) Espresso (3) and I no longer have the label but I think the other was Sapphire (3). Its a pretty blue. I'd probably change it a little and do 3 rows of each 3 skein color, and 2 of the beige unless I can get another one.. I should get new ones anyway, my dyelots don't match and are slightly off from each other.
> 
> What a lovely pattern and good choice of colours. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I cut my yarns and weave them in. My sides are not curling but the bottom edge is . I plan to run a small row of crochet along it after I finish.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCatalog2.guest.cfm?StitchID=300&name=Tricolor%20Wave%20Stripes&numofst=4&stplus=1&rows=12&rplus=0

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/afflame.htm

All the same pattern, some with more colours, some fewer. Different names, but the same technique.


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> .
> 
> 
> MsMallo said:
> ...


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Okay I havent checked this thread in a while. I ended up making a giant granny square- my second crochet item ever. I posted it but here it is, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139213-1.html. I agree that I think the stitch is twisted. Perhaps slipped on the row its on and then knit into the back next time? And its only the higher points too. It actually looks like on some rows the yarn might be carried behind the work... There ARE some loose stitches it looks like, but those taller peaks look twisted around. I am only to page 4 and now have to go do car duty at my daughter's school. I will plug away more later! Thanks thus far! making notes!!


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

It would go *yo, k3tog,yo*. Try it and see if it works. Whatever decrease you use must take out 2 stitches between the yo's.


MsMallo said:


> this one is almost identical. Thank you. I do like it. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/madalyn-rae-baby-afghan. Do you know how I would adjust it to have the yarn overs like the other one? In looking at that one I don't see where they make up for those added stitches, that was my biggest issue.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazon has several copies of the Brunswick Afghan book available used. They run from high $4 to just over $5.


----------

